# Frage Grafikkarte



## peter020688 (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr folgenden Rechner gekauft:

Prozessor:
Intel® Core™ i5-2310 Prozessor (2,90 GHz, mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0 bis zu 3,20 GHz, 6MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
Prozessor-Marke:
Intel
Prozessor-Modell:
Core™ i5
Prozessor-Nummer:
i5-2310
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz:
2,90 GHz
Anzahl Prozessorkerne:
4
Cache-Speicher Typ:
L3
Cachegröße:
6 MB
Arbeitsspeicher:
8 GB DDR3-RAM
Speichertyp:
DDR3
Speichergeschwindigkeit:
1.333 MHz
verbaute Plätze:
2
Gesamtanzahl Steckplätze:
4
Arbeitsspeicher-Konfiguration:
2 x 4 GB
Grafikkarte:
NVIDIA GeForce GT545
Grafikspeichertyp:
DDR3-VRAM
Grafikspeicher dediziert:
3.072 MB
Festplatte
Festplattentyp:
S-ATA
Festplattenkapazität:
1 TB
Anzahl installierter Festplatten:
1
Mainboard
Chipsatz:
Intel H67
Prozessorsockel:
LGA 1155
Steckplätze:
1x PCIe x16, 3x PCIe x1
Optisches Laufwerk
Laufwerk:
DVD-RAM (±RW, ±R DL)
Schreibgeschwindigkeit: 16x (DVD)

Bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden mit dem Rechner. Spiele wie DISHONORED laufen auf super Details ruckelfrei.
Möchte mir aber gerne eine neue Grafikkarte gönnen.
Kann mir jemand eine gute im Preisbereich um die 200€ empfehlen?

Hatte evtl. an sowas gedacht: ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5

Für einige Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, die ist für um die 200€ Euro okay - eine AMD 7870 OC für um die 200€ wäre aber stärker, die ist wiederum im Schnitt fast so stark wie eine GTX 660 *Ti* 


Zudem ist die Asus auch rel. teuer - wie wäre es mit der hier: MSI N660-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr III, GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V287-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die ist auch leise und sogar noch nen Tick weiter übertaktet. Hier auch viele Meinungen: MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC


----------



## peter020688 (11. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Darf ich noch fragen welche der 3 du am besten für mein System empfehlen würdest?
Passen diese auch auf mein Mainboard?
Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus und bin deshalb auf fachkundige hilfe angewießen 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Also, ich weiß nicht, welches Board Du genau hast, aber wenn "unter" Deiner jetzigen Grafikkarten genug Platz ist (Gamerkarten sind so dick, dass der Steckplatz unter dem Grafikkartenslot nicht mehr nutzbar ist, manchmal sogar zwei Slots), dann passt jede moderne Karte.

Eine andere Frage wäre, ob im Gehäuse genug Platz ist. Mess doch mal nach, wieviel cm es ungefähr sind vom Ende der Grafikkarte nach vorne im Gehäuse bis zu der ersten Stelle, die blockieren würde, als zB Festplattenhalterung. 

Und schau mal, was für ein Netzteil du hast - das solltest Du auf einem Aufkleber am Netzteil sehen, wenn Du das Gehäuse aufmachst und seutlich drauf schaust.


----------



## peter020688 (11. Januar 2013)

Alles klar. Werde ich heut Abend mal prüfen und hier posten.

Danke und bis dann.


----------



## peter020688 (11. Januar 2013)

Noch eine andere Frage vorab:

Sollte noch etwas erneuert werden damit aktuelle Spiele auf guter Qualität laufen oder ist das System sonst ausreichend?


----------



## svd (11. Januar 2013)

Das System ist gut, mit der neuen Grafikkarte sehr gut.

Mit einem Sandy/Ivy Bridge Core i5 (egal welcher Takt) im Gehäuse, muss niemand Befürchtungen haben.


----------



## peter020688 (11. Januar 2013)

Na das hört sich ja mal gut an 

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Es kann halt sein, dass das Netzteil nicht reicht, daher auch die Frage. Und evlt ist eine stromsparende "eco"-Festplatte drin, das wäre auch nicht optimal, ist aber auch kein Grund, unbedingt eine neue einzubauen. Das ist nicht so, dass Spiele nur deswegen mit zB 30 Bildern pro Sekunde laufne statt mit 50


----------



## peter020688 (13. Januar 2013)

Also netzteil müsste 300watt haben. Bild anbei.
Habe auch ein foto von meinem Rechner gemacht und die graka bemaßt.

Netzteil: Pic-Upload.de - CIMG9801.jpg
PC: Pic-Upload.de - CIMG9800.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

300 Watt wäre zu wenig. Also: so ein PC würde mit einer zB AMD 7950 um die 300W verbrauchen bei voller Last, und da sind dann 300W vlt grad so passend, können aber auch eben nicht mehr reichen, und ständig auf Grenzlast würd ich auch nicht empfehlen.

Hat das Netzteil denn freie PCie-Stecker? Das sind Stecker mit 6 oder 8 Pins, meistens steht da auch PCIe dran. An deiner jetzigen Grafikkarte ist ja vermutlich kein Stromstecker angeschlossen, oder?


----------



## peter020688 (13. Januar 2013)

Also an meinem jetzigen Netzteil, kann ich keine Anschlüsse für Grafikkarte finden.
Habe allerdings in meinem alten Rechner noch ein Netzteil verbaut welches ich evtl. nutzen könnte wenns damit klappt?
Bild anbei.

Verbaut war hier eine geforce 9600gt mit dem fotografierten stecker verbunden.

Ist das der richtige?

Danke!

Pic-Upload.de - CIMG9806.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - CIMG9807.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Für eine AMD 7950 brauch man ZWEI solcher Stecker, allerdings liegen den meisten Karten auch Adapter bei, so dass man mit 1-2 freien normalen Festplatten-Steckern den zweiten Stecker erzeugen kann. Das zweite Netzteil wäre aber in jedem Falle eher geeignet, es kann aber sein, dass auch das nicht reicht, da es ein eher billiger Hersteller ist - da sind 430W nicht selten weniger gut als 300W bei einem Markenhersteller.

Probieren kann man es aber so oder so, der PC geht halt aus, wenn es nicht reicht. Oder aber Du gibst was mehr aus ink. neuem Netzteil, oder aber Du nimmst eine etwas schwächere Karte, dafür dann aber noch ein Netzteil dazu. Ein passendes würde ab 40€ aufwärts kosten.


----------



## peter020688 (13. Januar 2013)

Folgendes würde ich mir jetzt bestellen:

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/XFX/PRO550W/838244/?
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/N660_TF_2GD5-OC/1030918/?

Würd das so passen oder doch eine andere grafikkarte?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Das würd passen, aber an sich bietet die AMD 7870 etwas mehr Leistung und kostet ebenso viel.

Und beim shop hardwareversand.de müsstest Du bei der 7870 Far Cry 3 dazubekommen, wenn du ne 7950 nimmst zusätzlich noch Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs, d.h. an sich ist die 7950 dann effektiv nicht teurer als die 7870.


Dort gäb es dann eine GTX 660,übertaktet, für unter 200€: MSI N660-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr III, GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V287-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ist die Assins Creed wichtig, was bei alternate dabei ist?


----------



## peter020688 (13. Januar 2013)

assasins creed wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig. kannst mir mal den link posten für die 7870 mit far cry3. da gibts ja soviel, da kann ich leider gar net wissen welche von denen dann die beste ist.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zu den Netzteilen, kauf nicht das XFX, die sind nen Scheiss weil sie genauso wenig 20A auf der 12V Schiene liefern, wie die von dir geposteten. Es ist wichtig! Grafikkarten brauchen eine konstante Stromstärke (Ampere) wenn das Netzteil nicht permanent die angegebene Leistung bringt macht der Rechner Neustarts und du wirst Dishonored nicht von Anfang bis Ende durchspielen können. 

Wenn ein Netzteil nicht die 20A auf 12Volt liefert kannste es vergessen. 

Ich empfehle dir mal dieses Netzteil. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber es ist zuverlässig. 

Enermax EMD625AWT II Modu82+ 625W

Grafikkarte würde ich dir zu einer Nvidia Geforce raten. Die AMD Karten taugen IMHO nicht wirklich. Nvidia for the win


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (13. Januar 2013)

bei netzteilen spart man immer an WattLeistung niemals an Marke. Ein Bequit mit 400 Watt sollte genügen. Wenn man eins der älteren Generationen findet sind die meist auch recht günstig.

PS:sowas vielleicht http://geizhals.at/de/394514


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Grafikkarte würde ich dir zu einer Nvidia Geforce raten. Die AMD Karten taugen IMHO nicht wirklich. Nvidia for the win


 Das ist genauso absolut unsinnig wie eines der besten Netzteile-Modelle und dann auch noch mit völlig übertriebenen 625W zu empfehlen - ein Enermax dieser Modellreihe würde selbst mit 400W Nennleistung für eine AMD 7950 / GTX 660 Ti reichen... aber selbst die 400W-Version ist unnötig teuer für einen normalen User, dem 20-30€ mehr oder weniger was ausmachen.

und die Ampere bei XFX sind sehr wohl mehr als bei seinem alten Netzteil, denn das sind ZWEI Leitungen mit je über 20A und zusammen bis zu 12V combined über 500W - bei dem alten sind es eine oder zwei Leitungen (kann man durch das Foto nicht erkennen) mit ZUSAMMEN 240W (12V combined), also 20A INSGESAMT auf allen 12V-Schienen. 

Aber entscheidend ist eh nicht, was da steht, sondern was wirklich effektiv bei rumkommt. Echte 20 oder gar 40A bei 12V braucht er sowieso nicht, eine AMD 7950 benötigt zB maximal 180W, und davon bei weitem noch nicht mal alles über 12V - die braucht ja 2x PCie 6Pin, pro 6Pin können MAXIMAL 150W gezogen werden - 20A bei 12V wären aber schon 240 Watt. Das reicht also dicke. Wahrsch. reicht selbst die 450W-Version des XFX-Modelles locker, sofern es eines gibt.


@Peter: diese 7870 hier wäre auch übertaktet und sehr leise: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland diese hier ist etwas weniger übertaktet: MSI R7870-2GD5T/OC, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V274-015R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und auch recht leise, aber gar nicht übertaktet ist die XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland solltest aber über die Links zum Shop gehen, ansonsten sind die Karte bei hardwareversan.de oft merkbar teurer. Sofern hardwareversand noch genug Codes über hat, würdest Du einfach ne email an den Service schreiben, dass Du den die Codes für die "AMD never settle aktion"-haben möchtest und bekommst die dann nach 1-2 Tagen zugeschickt.

Beim Netzteil ist das hier zB ganz gut: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und reicht auch völlig aus. oder das Corsair Builder Series CX500 80PLUS Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020047-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die gibt es halt auch beide bei hardwareversand.de


----------



## peter020688 (13. Januar 2013)

Super. Ich danke dir schonmal sehr für deine hilfe.
Werde heute noch die bestellung rausschicken.


----------



## svd (13. Januar 2013)

Achte vielleicht noch darauf, dass dein neues Netzteil zwei PCIe 6-pin Anschlüsse (bzw. 1x 6-pin, 1x 6+2-pin) hat. 
Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite, was zukünftige Grafikkarten betrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Achte vielleicht noch darauf, dass dein neues Netzteil zwei PCIe 6-pin Anschlüsse (bzw. 1x 6-pin, 1x 6+2-pin) hat.
> Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite, was zukünftige Grafikkarten betrifft.



die beiden von mir genannten haben 2x PCIe 6pin bzw. evlt auch 8pin (den kann man zum 6Pin abändern), sofern ich mich nicht verguckt hab


----------



## svd (13. Januar 2013)

Ist ja selbstredend. Es wurde aber auch ein beQuiet erwähnt, dass nur einen hat.


----------



## peter020688 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir gestern folgende Grafikkarte bestellt: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hoffe das ich jetzt erstmal gerüstet bin 

Ist bei der Karte irgendwas zu beachten bzgl. Einbau oder installation?

Wenn ich das mit FarCry 3 richtig verstanden habe, müsste der Grafikkarte eine ID beiliegen die ich dann im Internet eingeben muss. Ist das richtig?


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Januar 2013)

peter020688 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit FarCry 3 richtig verstanden habe, müsste der Grafikkarte eine ID beiliegen die ich dann im Internet eingeben muss. Ist das richtig?


 Nope, diese Never-Settle-ID gibt's vom Hardwareanbieter. Wie dieser in deinem konkreten Fall die IDs ausgibt musst du mal googlen oder ne Mail an deren Support schreiben.


----------



## peter020688 (18. Januar 2013)

So gestern sind meine Sachen gekommen. Gleich eingebaut und bin echt begeistert. Das FarCry3 welches kostenlos zum Download bereit stand läuft auf höchsten Details echt flüssig.
Habe auch gleich Skyrim auf höchsten Details versucht, da gibt es allerdings zwischendurch noch ein ruckler. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die "Never settle"-Treiber, welche ja nochmal eine Steigerung der Graka bieten soll.

Generell kann ich treiber nur über ein Programm (weiss nicht mehr genau wie es heißt) runterladen. Dieses Programm kostet allerdings...

Aber zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Vielleicht kann mir hier trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Januar 2013)

peter020688 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die "Never settle"-Treiber, welche ja nochmal eine Steigerung der Graka bieten soll.


 Es handelt sich dabei einfach nur um den Catalyst 12.11 BETA.
AMD Catalyst™ 12.11 Beta Driver


----------



## peter020688 (18. Januar 2013)

Danke.

Werd den heute Abend mal noch installieren, falls das nicht der Treiber der schon auf der CD war ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Januar 2013)

peter020688 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Werd den heute Abend mal noch installieren, falls das nicht der Treiber der schon auf der CD war ist.


 Glaub ich bei ner Beta eher weniger!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

peter020688 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Werd den heute Abend mal noch installieren, falls das nicht der Treiber der schon auf der CD war ist.



Auf CD ist an sich immer nur ein älterer Treiber. Wenn man Internet hat, dann sollte man immer die neuesten von der Herstellerseite nehmen.


Wegen Skyrim: das ist sehr CPU-lastig und lädt im Hintergrund gern mal was nach, da kann es sein, dass Du es nicht vermeiden kannst, ab und an kurze Stotterer zu haben, obwohl Du im Durchschnitt zB 80 Bilder pro Sekunde hast. Vlt. beseitigt der neue Treiber aber die Probleme. Ich selber hab bei ca 60 Bildern pro Sekunde ab und an Hänger, das liegt bei MIR an der CPU (AMD X4 965)


----------



## peter020688 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich schon wieder 

Treiber sind installiert. Hab jetzt rein Interesse halber mal meinen Windows Leistungsindex aktualisiert. Bin aber auf den ersten Moment erschrocken.
Ich glaub, wie schon in hier von herbboy geschrieben, ist meine Festplatte etwas zu langsam. Hier meine Daten vom Leistungsindex:

Prozessor:  7,4
Arbeitsspeicher: 7,6
Grafik Desktop: 7,9
Grafik Spiele: 7,9
Primäre Festplatte: 5,9

Kann das mit den Rucklern bei Skyrim evtl. auch an der Platte liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Also, der Index ist erstmal ziemlich nutzlos, denn die Zahlen sind echt für absolute Laien und beachten modernere Hardware so gut wie gar nicht. Die sind echt nur, damit jemand, der von den Bezeichnungen der CPu usw. keine Ahnung hat, einen UNGEFÄHREN Eindruckt hat.

Es wäre aber schon möglich, dass Du vlt eine green oder eco-PLatte hast, die etwas träger ist. Ob DAS dann der Grund für die Ruckler ist, kann man aber nicht garantieren. 

Geh doch mal auf Arbeitsplatz bzw Computer, da wo halt C: usw. steht. Dann ein Rechtsklick auf C: , Eigenschaften, Hardware => da steht "alle Laufwerke". Nenn mal die Sachen, die nicht "DVD" oder "USB" sind.


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. Januar 2013)

5,9 ist doch o.k.! Ich bekomme selbst mit ner SSD nur 7,6


----------



## peter020688 (19. Januar 2013)

also unter Eigenschaften steht, was nichts mit USB zutun hat, folgendes:

- Hitachi HDT725025VLA380
- ST31000524AS


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Das sind an sich beides Platten mit 7200U/Min. Aber die mit 250GB ist sicher schon sehr alt, oder? Vlt wäre es sinnvoll, Windows auf die mit 1000Gb zu machen und die 250er ganz wegzulassen.

@RichardLancelot: das isses ja grad...  ne normale HDD hat um die 6-7 Punkte, und eine SSD auch nur 1-2 mehr. Wenn der Index wirklich den Speed angeben würde, müssten es aber doppelt so viele Punkte sein, mindestens.


----------



## peter020688 (20. Januar 2013)

Also die 250er hab ich nur in nem freien Slot drin um sachen darauf zu speichern. 
Windows ist auf der 1000 GB Festplatte schon drauf. Wäre es dann besser die 250er komplett raus zu nehmen und evtl. Bei gelegenheit ne neuere zu holen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (20. Januar 2013)

Nur wegen dem Leistungsindex? Das halte ich ja für Usus!


----------



## peter020688 (20. Januar 2013)

Ne, der Leistungsindex ist mir eigendlich Latte.
Mir würds nur, wenns denn so wäre, darum gehen wegen Skyrim. Falls es daran liegen könnte...
Aber eigendlich gehts auch so, hängt ja nicht oft.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn Skyrim nicht auf der 250er installiert ist, dann stört die Platte sicher nicht.,


----------

